# Byho



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello everyone. I have a Byho 400 I'm working on. Here's a link to see one.

http://www.eagleonegolf.com/store/listCategoriesAndProducts.asp?idCategory=132

I can not find a parts break down. I want to see the final drive shaft and bearings for the blade. Mine is making some noise so I want to take it apart and inspect the bearings. From what I can see it may use the shaft as an inner race. 
I'm not sure, but I'd like to see how it's put together before a try taking it apart. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

There's no way to use an edger blade shaft as a race unless they're using needle bearings. And to use needle bearings, you need a method of controlling axial play (end thrust loading). From the looks of the machine found at the link provided, the unit looks less than commercial grade despite it's commercial price. I'd pull it apart. Bet you find off-shore ball bearings in there, one a local bearing house could match for cheap, and provide a better-than-new bearing at that.


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

*byho*

I know what your saying, but I tried to take it apart and it is less then obvious. I had the same thoughts about replacing the bearings. I took it down as far as I could and I can see an outer race, dust shield, and shaft. It appears that the outer race is one piece from one side to the other. In other wards not two bearing at either end, but one unit. There is no room for an inner race to be separate from the shaft. I believe it can be made that way if done by the bearing manufactures. If that's the case I don't know. I have seen a shaft used as an inner race before and not needle bearings. They are not serviceable. That's why I was looking for a parts breakdown. You don't know where to find one? Thanks.


----------



## buy*david (Nov 7, 2011)

*Blade shaft*

Hi Paul, how have you been? I took a look for the bearing shaft I mentioned before and found it. It was in an automotive water pump. The diagrams I found match what I saw on the Byho edger. I will attach the link for you to see. If you click on the drawn diagrams near the middle of the page you will see where the ball bearings do ride on the inner shaft making the inner shaft a race. 
I can agree that it would have made it easier for repairs if they just used a typical serviceable bearing. I guess they had to justify the selling price. 
Anyway I was able to get some fresh grease into the old bearings and they were quiet enough. 
Thanks again for all your help.

http://www.directindustry.com/prod/...ve-water-pump-shaft-bearings-16019-51659.html


----------

